# Phreckle & Patches' Litter - Photo Update!



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

This is Phreckle's second litter, and she gave birth to 14 this time. One pup got pinned under their wooden house and died so I had to remove it and then I ended up culling six males so I'm currently left with seven pups. I'm going to wait until I can tell fur colors before I decide to cull again.








This is a crappy webcam picture but they are 6 days old now and starting to crawl around a little more, they're also starting to get in a little bit of fuzz. I'm excited to see what colors I'm going to be getting from these guys... I think I might get some surprises because I am not too familiar with their lines since they are pet shop mice and I have not bred these two together before.
I'll have to post better pictures later


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

nawww, i love it when their little ears first pop out of the side of their heads, always the first developmental difference i notice as i watch them grow, good luck, very pretty


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks  They are really cute


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Aw! Adorable pinks! Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's an update of the babies. I culled the litter down again to four today. I was hoping some of you experienced breeders could help me with what colors are called? I know it's a little early, they're only 11 days old... But if there's any guesses

There's no names yet so I just used letters.








She looks exactly like her dad.









Baby B. had his poor little tail nibbled =(









He's the only male I decided to keep, he is also the runt.









The only word I can think of to describe her color is cinnamon, and I doubt that's her color but she's a orangey-brown.









Any ideas?









In this photo she looks almost white but she is more of a gray/silvery color. She also the only one that has red eyes.









Close up of the bubs.


















I'll update again with photos in a couple days when their fur has come in more!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww I really want baby B! :lol:

The lightish tanish ones look like brindles or recessive yellows, the first one is a piebald black, and the other looks like dove to me (pink eyed black).

If you ever need to re-home the tail nommed boy, please tell me!
I've always wanted a tailless mouse, and it's impossible to get manx, because they are really hard to breed, and people don't give them out. :|


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I will keep you in mind Rhasputin! If I drove, I would meet you half way to give him to you  I was thinking brindle with those two also... I guess we'll find out. Their hair is slowly but surely coming in.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well my friend Ann often goes to PA to visit her parents, so y'know. . .


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd take Nibble Tail too, if nobody else can! So so cute.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Rhasputin*
Well maybe I can trade ya a mouse for him or something! ;D
*SevenlevelsofDante*
If I knew he would be so popular I would have kept the dove doe that had the same nibbled tail!

I would be interested in trading him for another mouse if anyone wants him. Rhasputin would get first dibs


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sure I'd trade. Do you have any idea what you're looking for? I have a lot of poor-ish angoras that need new homes.

On a side note, what kind of diet are your mice on? A few of the bubs, especially the black piebald one, look awfully thin. :| 
It might be a diet issue.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Aww the little boy is cute. Pretty colors, though i don't know what they are called


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Rhasputin*
They do?! I'm going to update with some photos in the morning and hopefully they look like they've gained some to you. Right now they've just been eating a mouse mix from a petstore with dog food mixed in as well as different dry cereals. I need to buy food soon, any suggestions?
I am really looking for a blue, they have to be my favorite color but i'd love to see some photos of your mice if you have any. There are a lot of colors that I like that I've seen on here.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue blue blue. . . I don't think I have any blues. :lol: 
I'll see what I have available, and let you know soon.

What is in the mouse mix from the pet store?
You'd probably get a more nutritious mix if you buy millet seed that's meant for budgies. The mouse food pre-mixed stuff usually doesn't have much good in it. Dog food is good, and cereals are good if you're using things like puffed wheat or puffed rice?

Try buying some oats (like quaker oats) and some pearled barley, and brown rice. You should be able to get all of that from the grocery store, and it's pretty cheap too! Only like $1 per pound or something.


----------

